# Food safe moulding material



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

Just a Friday morning, over a coffee silly thought.

You buy a brand new grinder. you put this magical food safe moulding material in the hopper. you run the grinder. the material goes into all those places coffee likes to get into. using a process based on magic, or maybe science, the material hardens. you repeat the process.

would you eventually end up with the perfect zero retention, no need to clean grinder, because there is no where for the coffee to go. every niche is filled (see what I did there?)

just for fun of course.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GrahamS said:


> Just a Friday morning, over a coffee silly thought.
> 
> would you eventually end up with the perfect zero retention, no need to clean grinder, because there is no where for the coffee to go. every niche is filled (see what I did there?)
> 
> just for fun of course.


 Yes, I suspect you would end up with the perfect Zero retention no need to clean grinder....in the same way that a stopped clock is the most accurate clock there is. 😉


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

most probably.  someone must have a junker to try it on.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

No.


----------

